# New Car Seat



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

My story for today.

So, I get Momo a car seat - she was in a travel crate before, which she hated. Just before we get to doggie daycare, she jumps out of the seat and is on the regular seat, still tethered to the car seat, trying to move around in the car. Naturally, I panic a little, because I'm still a relatively new mom and don't want her moving around in the car and pull over as soon as I can. I tell her to stay in the basket as I put her back in. I'm crossing my fingers that what I said was enough.

What did you do to keep your babies in their carseat?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Is the tether strap too long? Can you adjust it to be shorter? I don't think my guys could jump out, don't think the strap is long enough to allow it.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

My guys are wearing travel harnesses, and the Kyjen Outward Hound seats have both a tether and a seat belt that goes through the loop on the back of the harness. They can not jump out of their carseats.

Which carseat did you buy for Momo?


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

StarrLhasa said:


> My guys are wearing travel harnesses, and the Kyjen Outward Hound seats have both a tether and a seat belt that goes through the loop on the back of the harness. They can not jump out of their carseats.


There is a loop on the travel harness. I didn't even think about looping the seat best through there. :doh: I've just used the harness to tether to the carseat.

Thanks!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah the tether has to be short so they can't get out.


----------

